# Floor or Wall tile First ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

This is not a shower. Just a 6' x 6' bathroom - floor porcelain 6x6 border - with 12x12 offset in the field. Wainscot of 6x6 ceramic. No cove base.

Walls or floor first ? Why so ?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd go with walls first to limit the mess on a new floor and to avoid potential damage from setting wall tile over a new floor.

Is this a trick question?....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm an idiot, I set ledger boards one tile up, minus the lowest spot so any other area around bottom will be cut. So I tile walls, set floor , and fill bottom tile down on top of floor. It takes more time, but I feel worth it. Then just time planning to make it efficient.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I'm an idiot,


Me too that is the way I do it.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I should have asked different maybe ?

Its really a detail question. Place the 6x6 border right up to the wall tile --- or leave a 1/4" grout line from the wall tile ? This wouldn't look too good ?

Or leave out the bottom row - then floor tile - bottom wall course on top of floor tile - up 1/8 for unsanded grout. The wall tile has tits. This seems the most prevalent way.

I'm sure I'll simulate some combinations before - but just wanted to see what you guys come up with ?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, so sometimes I hot melt and thinset to lock bottom row in order to grout right after finish setting bottom row without any wait time. And all the "hackers" are faster.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

You could do it the way Mike said but I do the floor first.If the room is not square you will not have an un even grout joint around perimeter.Or you wont have different size cuts against the wall =more work.Just my 2 cents.Nick


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I thinks thats the ticket Rock


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

We Fix Houses said:


> Or leave out the bottom row - then floor tile - bottom wall course on top of floor tile - up 1/8 for unsanded grout.


This way seems most efficient most of the time.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I do it exactly like mike Antoinette does. I cut the bottom tile up 1/8 and then mask it off and caulk the change of plane with color match caulk. 
Nicko


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Floor tile butted to wall tile always looks bad with the grout joint(hairline crack) due to movement. It let's you tuck that edge under the wall tile. Pain and I hate doing them when it's a bunch of bathrooms, just soaks up time.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Floor tile butted to wall tile always looks bad with the grout joint(hairline crack) due to movement. It let's you tuck that edge under the wall tile. Pain and I hate doing them when it's a bunch of bathrooms, just soaks up time.


Yes it defiantly soaks up time and with bigger tile you have to measure both ends of the tile down to the floor and cut the tile on a slight taper if needed. But like you said it looks better with the floor tile tucked under the wall
Nicko


----------

